# ما هى أهمية الفحص الطبى قبل الزواج؟



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

ما هى أهمية الفحص الطبى قبل الزواج؟

السبت، 19 مارس 2011 - 11:08 
كتبت عفاف السيد 
تسأل فتاة: أستعد للدخول فى قفص الزوجية بعد فترة فهل هناك أهمية للفحص الطبى قبل الزواج؟

يجيب الدكتور خالد المنباوى، أستاذ طب الأطفال، استشارى الأعصاب بالمركز القومى للبحوث قائلا: الفحص الطبى قبل الزواج يشكل وسيلة ملائمة لمكافحة الأمراض الوراثية ووسيلة للوقاية وبأقل تكلفة مقارنة بالفوائد الكبيرة التى تتحقق إذا ما تم حماية المجتمع من الأمراض الوراثية والتى يكلف علاجها مبالغ طائلة.

ويضيف المنباوى هناك بعض الأمراض التى تؤثر على الزواج أو على قدرة بعض الزوجين فى القيام بدوره بالشكل المطلوب وهذه الأمراض تندرج تحت الأمراض النفسية والاجتماعية وبعض الأمراض العضوية. وعلى سبيل المثال الشخص الذى لديه إصابة فى العمود الفقرى وهو مقعد قد لا يستطيع أن يؤدى حقوقه الزوجية بالشكل المطلوب بدون مساعدة طبية متخصصة، كذلك الأشخاص المصابون بأمراض نفسية.

ويؤكد المنباوى أن زيادة جرعة الوعى الصحى لدى المجتمع بشكل عام سيحد بالقطع من زيادة احتمال تأثير هذه الأمراض على المواليد.. مشيرا إلى أنه أمر يحتاج إلى التخطيط الدقيق ونشر الوعى وذلك من خلال
ما يلى:

محاولة تقليل الزيجات بين الأقارب وذلك بتكثيف التوعية بالأضرار المحتملة للزواج من القريب أو القريبة، مع وضع نظام مدروس لضمان نشر وسائل المعرفة للأزواج الجدد بالسلبيات المحتملة لزواج الأقارب من خلال وضع قانون ملزم لما يعرف بفحوصات ما قبل الزواج لبعض الأمراض الوراثية المنتشرة أو يساعد الكشف عنها مبكرا لتجنب المرض أو الإعاقة.

كما الاكتشاف المبكر للأمراض فى العائلات التى لم تقم بالفحص قبل الزواج والعمل على الحد من عدد المواليد الذين يولدون بإعاقات يصعب علاجها أو تفادى الإعاقات الشديدة المحتملة من خلال إعداد برامج مدروسة لتوعية النساء خاصة الشابات بأهمية التغذية السليمة وأهمية تناول بعض العناصر وعلى رأسها حمض الفوليك قبل الحمل لمحاولة تقليل عدد المواليد المصابين بتشوهات العمود الفقرى والمخ، مع زيادة عدد المراكز المتخصصة فى الأمراض الوراثية والإعاقات المختلفة من أجل الكشف والتشخيص المبكر للأمراض الوراثية خلال الحمل للتدخل المبكر بما يلزم خلال فترات الحمل الأولى.

يجب عدم إغفال دور المراكز الصحية الخاصة بالعناية الأولية لمساعدة النساء الحوامل.. وأخيرا أهمية تفعيل اللوائح والقوانين المنظمة بحماية وعلاج الأطفال ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة من أجل جيل جديد صالح ويتمتع بصحة جيدة لمستقبل أفضل.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=372480&​


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

*مهم جدا جدا

شكرا ليك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مهم جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا ليك
> *​


 
شكـــــــــــــــرا

للمرور الرائع جداا

ربنا يباركك


​


----------



## خواطر (21 مارس 2011)

معلومات مفيدة

في أشياء أو مره بعرفها

مشكور جدا

‏. . . .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 مارس 2011)

اذا كان صح مش روتين


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

خواطر قال:


> معلومات مفيدة
> 
> في أشياء أو مره بعرفها
> 
> ...



شكـــــرا
للمرور الرائع جداا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اذا كان صح مش روتين


الآن بيتعمل صح 
شكرا جدااااا​


----------



## mobenga (29 فبراير 2012)

لا اوافق عليه
فحص مهين  واجبار الشعب عليه ضد احترام الحريات


----------

